# T/c venture alert



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

It is my understanding that the T/C Venture series is gonna be discontinued. Went to one gun dealer yesterday and he told me that he could not even get his hands on one. I then went down the road to another gun dealer and he happened to have two of the Ventures in the Predator series in the .204 rugar. I got lucky. Purchase was made. So if anyone was thinking about getting this gun, you better start looking.


----------



## WhackUmNsTackUm (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow I guess I just made the mark. My wife was wanting a new rifle and we added a new venture to the family last week. How does the 204 shoot?


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Just got it yesterday and have not had time to shoot it yet. Yeah, check with your local gun guy on this. Word here in VA is its being discontinued. Glad I got mine when I did. Its as if it was custom made for my frame. If it shoots well its gonna be icing on the cake.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WhackUmNsTackUm said:


> Wow I guess I just made the mark. My wife was wanting a new rifle and we added a new venture to the family last week. How does the 204 shoot?


What caliber did you get W&S


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

buddy of mine got one in 270 and it is a great gun but he had to send it back for waranty work. firing pin was not hitting the primers hard enough to set them off.


----------



## WhackUmNsTackUm (Feb 26, 2010)

We got it in 7mag. I bought some federal 150 grn sp to just get it on paper and for the wife to practice with. The accuracy gaurantee was right on and it grouped 7/8" at 100 and only has 8 rounds shot so far. The stock has a short throw and a pretty good recoil pad and it fit the wife 5'2" pretty good. The trigger is adjustable and set at 3lbs from the factory. It breaks pretty clean for with almost 0 creep. For what it's worth the venture is a lot of gun for the money. Very pleased


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It sounds like a shooter WnS. By short throw, do you mean length of pull ?


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't want to answer for Wack, but what I think he means is when you mount that weapon to your shoulder, you don't have push it out with your arms as much and then mount it to your shoulder. At least that is what I have experienced with mine. You bring it up and it is there. I love it. Its as if it was custom made for me. And he is right about that trigger also. It just snaps like a dry twig.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes that would be length of pull.

Length of pull is measured from the butt of the gun to the trigger. Usually a proper fit can be determined by laying the gun on your forearm and putting your finger on the trigger(make sure that it is unloaded) if you have too much finger wrapped around the trigger a spacer may help you, if you have to reach for the trigger and can just put the very tip of your finger onthe trigger you may want to shorten the stock. Wood is simple to cut off and rescrew the butt plate or recoil pad back on a synthetic is a whole other ball game.


----------

